# That was weird. Customs at airport.



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Landed yesterday, Got my baggage and start to walk through customs at terminal 3. You know how it is always quite uncomfortable/intimidating walking past the policemen that wait there... Well, I decided to look them in the eye and say a fleeting hello as I walk by. I say Hi, and get greeted with a "passport please".  So much for me trying to be friendly. 

I get my passport from the missus, and hand it over. Get asked where I was coming from, and I politely reply Johannesburg. I have done nothing wrong why should I feel intimidated?... Asks me how long I was away for, three weeks I say. Asks me if I smoke, and I reply with " no and i don't do drugs either". Not very clever of me I know, but I was just trying to pre-empt the next question. He wasn't very pleased with that comment, and I had to explain myself. He keeps on asking me if I smoke or have smoked during my holiday. I feel very intimidated by now, waiting for them to take me to "the room" and do their thing. I maintain my stance that I don't smoke and even tell him to ask my wife -whom he has told to go stand further down the corridor. He eventually tells me I can go.... 

Now as I am walking I am just waiting for his buddies to stop me a bit down the road, nervous as can be. Luckily nothing comes of it and we make it out of the airport in doubly quick time. 

Next time, I will look at my shoes... Or perhaps it was the shorts, long hair and the beard that got them suspicious. 

Has anyone else been stopped before?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

oh come on rob, with that hair you do look like a columbian drug dealer


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

bubbles said:


> " no and i don't do drugs either".


my god.....you were lucky it was Dubai, not Bangkok or Singapore..... (snap, snap, as the rubber gloves go on)


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

haha rob steve's right... you look like a columbian drug dealer with that fro


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

LOL! Columbian drug dealer!?  Luckily I am not flying again anytime soon. 



Contemplator said:


> my god.....you were lucky it was Dubai, not Bangkok or Singapore..... (snap, snap, as the rubber gloves go on)


I don't even want to think about it. I would probably go berserk and do more damage than good if they were to even suggest that. Thank goodness things didn't end up that way.


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Landed yesterday, Got my baggage and start to walk through customs at terminal 3. You know how it is always quite uncomfortable/intimidating walking past the policemen that wait there... Well, I decided to look them in the eye and say a fleeting hello as I walk by. I say Hi, and get greeted with a "passport please".  So much for me trying to be friendly.
> 
> I get my passport from the missus, and hand it over. Get asked where I was coming from, and I politely reply Johannesburg. I have done nothing wrong why should I feel intimidated?... Asks me how long I was away for, three weeks I say. Asks me if I smoke, and I reply with " no and i don't do drugs either". Not very clever of me I know, but I was just trying to pre-empt the next question. He wasn't very pleased with that comment, and I had to explain myself. He keeps on asking me if I smoke or have smoked during my holiday. I feel very intimidated by now, waiting for them to take me to "the room" and do their thing. I maintain my stance that I don't smoke and even tell him to ask my wife -whom he has told to go stand further down the corridor. He eventually tells me I can go....
> 
> ...


I would have wave hand and give them a fly kiss from distance in case "Hi" didn't draw their attention on their boring day work


----------



## fianna (Dec 14, 2008)

That happened to me as well, though not in Dubai but in Romania! I thought I was being nice and friendly and ended up being stopped and they almost went through my stuff. After that i just pretend not to notice them. I'm on full ignore as i walk past them.

Anyway, good to know i have to act the same in Dubai!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

bubbles said:


> *Asks me if I smoke*, and I reply with " no and i don't do drugs either".


Yah dude - that's the "trendy question"now-a-days! They always ask that question, if you answer yes, you are more luckily to smoke something else, that's the way they see it!

Here's what happened to me last year... i was coming back to Dubai from Amsterdam, and it was in Jan as well... and I had all my winter clothes on me and the guy looked at me weird so i said; "Is everything alright?" he then said; "passport please"

So he checked my passport - and then asked me to go in the room with him, so I was confused and told him what for, he just said follow me... so as vulnerable & passive one can be, I said ok!

Went into the room with him he starts searching my bag he finds a blackberry, an iphone and all kinds of electronics... so then he gives me a weird look... he then continues to search and finds a "BLUE PILL" in the side zipper of my carry on.. and this dude though he was a smart-a-s-s!

He says; WHAT"S THIS! I gave him the stupefied look








I tried to explain that it was Tylenol PM (similar to Panadol) but he just wouldn't listen so then I lost it, started to tell him that he's wasting my time and so on, it was like 3am and I was tired... he went and got his security manager and then the security manager yelled at him for keeping detaining me over a cold/flu pill.

I swear to you this is a true story!


----------

